# Funktionieren alle trial bike tricks auf einem Dirt bike?



## StereoLTD (9. Juli 2011)

Hi an alle 
ich besitze ein Dirt bike (cube flying circus) und moechte trial bike tricks drauf lernen.

Meine Frage.
Kann man alle trial bike tricks auf dem Dirt bike machen?
Wenn nein welche tricks funktionieren nicht?


Danke


----------



## MisterLimelight (9. Juli 2011)

Du musst nur an Dich glauben und lange genug üben, dann funktionieren alle. Nur wirst Du mit einem Dirt früher an die Grenzen des Machbaren kommen.

Kleine Lektüre: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398208
viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrPokeylope (18. Juli 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Du musst nur an Dich glauben und lange genug üben, dann funktionieren alle. Nur wirst Du mit einem Dirt früher an die Grenzen des Machbaren kommen.



Heisst das, auf nem Dirt bike lernt man alles schneller?


----------



## Sherco (18. Juli 2011)

Es ist wohl sehr sehr sehr überdeutlich,dass genau das Gegenteil die Aussage in seinem Post sein sollte.


----------



## MrPokeylope (18. Juli 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> Es ist wohl sehr sehr sehr überdeutlich,dass genau das Gegenteil die Aussage in seinem Post sein sollte.



Wenn alle Trial-Tricks machbar sind, sind die Grenzen des Machbaren gleich. Wenn man also diese Grenzen früher erreicht, muss das Erlernen schneller gegangen sein.


----------



## TRAILER (18. Juli 2011)

MrPokeylope schrieb:


> Wenn alle Trial-Tricks machbar sind, sind die Grenzen des Machbaren gleich. Wenn man also diese Grenzen früher erreicht, muss das Erlernen schneller gegangen sein.



also auf dem VR hüpfen ist bestimmt schwieriger.


----------



## Sherco (18. Juli 2011)

Zuerst mal spricht man hier üblicherweise nicht von tricks.Und die basics zu beherrschen,hat nichts damit zu tun,dass man etwas wirklich beherrscht.
Du wirst auf kurz oder lang nicht über ein gewisses (relativ niedriges) Niveau kommen.Das erlernen ist logischer weise mit einem darauf ausgelegten Rad einfacher(Das ist ja wohl der Sinn solche Räder zu bauen?),wenn auch mit einem Dirt Rad nicht unmöglich.
Du kannst auch mit einem 60ps polo an einem Rennen teilnehmen,mit einem "spezialisierterem" Gerät wäre dir also auch hier geholfen.

Deine Aussage ist allerhöchstens kreativer Abfall gewesen.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Juli 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> Zuerst mal spricht man hier üblicherweise nicht von tricks.Und die basics zu beherrschen,hat nichts damit zu tun,dass man etwas wirklich beherrscht.
> Du wirst auf kurz oder lang nicht über ein gewisses (relativ niedriges) Niveau kommen.Das erlernen ist logischer weise mit einem darauf ausgelegten Rad einfacher(Das ist ja wohl der Sinn solche Räder zu bauen?),wenn auch mit einem Dirt Rad nicht unmöglich.
> Du kannst auch mit einem 60ps polo an einem Rennen teilnehmen,mit einem "spezialisierterem" Gerät wäre dir also auch hier geholfen.
> 
> Deine Aussage ist allerhöchstens kreativer Abfall gewesen.



^^


----------



## StereoLTD (16. September 2011)

nach ein paar monaten uebung habe ich folgendes bemerkt:
Fast alle tricks funktionieren.
Es gibt aber einschraenkungen oder ich habe noch nicht lange genug geuebt.
Beim Side hop, Rear side hop, pedal up, schaffe ich keine hohen spruenge, obwohl ich beim bunny hop fast 1 meter hoch springen kann.
An das touch up habe ich mich noch nicht rangetraut.
Die Teile die immer kaputtgehen :
Kurbelblatt und Hinterrad.
Warum?
Wenn man nicht hoch genug springt knallt das Hinterrad gegen die Kante oder die kurbel.
Danke fuer eure hilfe.


----------



## Sherco (16. September 2011)

Bei Sidehops wirst du damit denke ich auch nicht weiterkommen.
Das ist doch wohl die Technik,die eine Trialgeometrie am meisten erfordert.
Die Energie wenn das Hinterrad gegen die Kante knallt,kannst du mit dem Körper abfedern,aber um das häufige austauschen des Kettenblattes wirst du eher nicht rum kommen(Esseiden du findest einen relativ großen Rockring)


----------



## StereoLTD (16. September 2011)

Vielen Dank fuer die schnelle antwort.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch noch nie ein dirt biker ein side hop machen sehen oder pedal up.
Deshalb lege ich immer das vorderrad auf das hindernisund benutze die vorder
bremse um das hinterrad rauf zu bekommen.
oder mit dem zap tap.
Ich kann ja nicht mit einem Bunny hop seitlich auf ein schmales hindernis wie eine mauer springen.
Soll ich den pedal up und Side hop weitertrainieren oder es lieber sein lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (16. September 2011)

Da dich anscheinend der Trialvirus gepackt hat:Verkauf die mühle und hol dir ein trialrad 
Ansonsten will ich dir nicht ausreden das weiter zu üben,aber es ist denke ich sehr schwer eine Nennenswerte höhe mit obengenannten Techniken zu erreichen.


----------



## StereoLTD (16. September 2011)

bei uns faehrt keiner ein trial bike (bis jetzt kein trial biker gesehen)
nur gelaende bikes (mtb). dirt bikes ebenso kaum.
und ich habe bis jetzt in keinem laden ein trial bike gesehen.

was fuer ein bike hatte eigentlich ryan leech in seiner lern dvd mastering the art of trials?
weiss es jemand? es sieht aus wie ein mix aus dirt und trial bike.


Vielen dank fuer die hilfe


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. September 2011)

> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch noch nie ein dirt biker ein side hop machen sehen oder pedal up.


vielleicht benutzen die meisten ernsthaft ihr dirtbike um dirt zu fahren - genauso wie die meisten trialer ein trialrad fahren.



> Soll ich den pedal up und Side hop weitertrainieren oder es lieber sein lassen?


weitertrainieren.



> bei uns faehrt keiner ein trial bike (bis jetzt kein trial biker gesehen)


ein plausibler grund sich selber auch keins zu kaufen ...



> und ich habe bis jetzt in keinem laden ein trial bike gesehen.


darum hat auch keiner bei euch ein trialbike (?)
und wieviel läden hast Du schon gefragt ob sie nicht mal eins ordern können?


----------

